# Beitragserhöhung DAFV



## kati48268 (25. August 2013)

Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe, schon immer ein extrem fahnentreuer Sherpa des VDSF-Bundesverbandes, kündigt in seinem Geschäftsbericht 2012 http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/lfv_geschaeftsbericht_2012.pdf  schon mal das Thema "mehr Kohle für den Bundesverband" an.

Zitat aus dem Geschäftsbericht:
_"...Apropos Mitgliedsbeiträge:  Wir werden in absehbarer Zeit über eine maßvolle Beitragserhöhung  entscheiden müssen. Obwohl wir das Berichtsjahr mit einem kleinen Plus  in der Kasse abschließen, wird jedem klar sein, dass steigende Kosten  auf Dauer nicht anders zu 
finanzieren sind, es sei  denn, wir würden Personal und damit Leistungen abbauen. Daswürde ich  jedoch vor dem auf diesen Seiten dargestellten Hintergrund für eine  unklugeEntscheidung halten. Zwei weitere Begründungen müssen ebenfalls  berücksichtigt wer-
den: *Erstens sind steigende Beiträge für die Vertretungen auf Landes- und Bundesebene **
zu erwarten, denn auch ein neuer DAFV wird langfristig um eine Beitragserhöhung nicht 
**herumkommen,* genauso wenig wie der FV NRW. Zweitens sind für die Neuanpachtung 
der Westdeutschen Kanäle durch den Verband in wenigen Jahren deutlich höhere Kosten 
zu erwarten. Dafür müssen wir gewappnet sein und über ausreichend Reserven verfügen. 
Vorerst werden wir uns jedoch mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln weiter für Ihre 
Interessen einsetzen und das so effizient und kostenbewusst wie möglich!..."_

:r


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Damit konnte niemand rechnen


----------



## gründler (25. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Das Geld (erhöhung) sollte lieber an kranke Kinder gespendet werden,da ist es besser aufgehoben und man tut wenigstens mal was gutes.


#h


----------



## Stralsund (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Was eine Überraschung, dass bei einem Verband die Beiträge erhöht werden. Schließlich bleiben Lebenshaltungskosten und Löhne ja bekanntermaßen seit Jahrzehnten konstant!
Bei uns wird sogar alles billiger. Gestern habe ich beim Tanken sogar noch etwas rausbekommen.

Schade auch, dass man laut Grundgesetz nur an "kranke Kinder" spenden darf und auch ausschließlich nur von potentiellen Beitragserhöhungen der Angelverbände.

|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Beim Tanken kriegst Du aber was für Dein Geld, einen Gegenwert!

Genau festgelegt, was und wie viel für Deine sauer verdiente Kohle....


Und beim (VDSF)DAFV und den angeschlossenen LV????????????

*Viel sauer verdiente Kohle der Angler verplempert für nix* (ca. 10 Mio. bei beiden Bundesverbänden in den letzten 5 Jahren - für welche Ergebnisse außer für die Verwaltung? Und das könnte ne normale Buchhaltungsfirma auch noch besser und preiswerter, wie man am aktuellen Gezerre um die Finanzen sieht....)..

Und der Beitrag wurde ja vorher verhandelt und im Fusionsvertrag festgeschrieben.

Eine Beitragserhöhung wäre dann schon der zweite Vertragsbruch - es soll ja auch über die jahrelang festgeschriebenen 2 Geschäftsstellen samt Personal gesprochen werden...

*Damit würde sich der (VDSF)DAFV als "zuverlässiger" Partner für andere "preisen" - wenn er sich nicht mal an den eigenen Fusionsvertrag hält.......*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051

Das brauchen die Angler nicht - und die organisierten Angelfischer?????


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Also nee Thomas...hömma...
Der LV W. u. L machen richtig viel.
Viele Lehrgänge und Kurse für die Vorstände und Jugendbetreuer.
Ein Edelkrebsprojekt, Naturchallenge...

Ferienfreizeit für die Jugendlichen

Etc. 
Zwar kein LV Wettfischen *hust* Hegefischen...und auch in dem Bereich keine Jugendförderung.

Auch in Sachen Angelverbot in Do bzw. NRW hat sich Dr. Möhlenkamp erfolgreich eingebracht. (naja, wer sägt auch den Ast ab auf den man sitzt).

Die ganzen DR. im LV W. u. L. müssen ja auch bezahlt werden ...ne?  
Nur ein Dr. kann erfolgreich Fisch- und Naturschutz umsetzen.

Öhm....und wo bleibt das Angeln?

Na, dafür hat man nun Robin Illner, der allen Verbandsmitgliedern für einen Unkostenbeitrag von 40 Euro datt Angeln beibringt.



*Ich hätte gerne mal die Bilanz gelesen statt diesen blablabla Geschäftsbericht*


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

@Stralsund

Hier handelt es sich ja nicht um ein Produkt, an dem ein Preis drauf klebt und ich wählen kann, "kauf ich oer eben nicht".

Es gibt auch keine Alternativ"produkte". 
Im Gegenteil, ich bin mehr oder weniger gezwungen, dieses Produkt zu kaufen und zu fressen.

Vereinsstrukturen über LVs bis zu einem BV sollten zumindest ihren Gesamtbeitrag und dann auch jede Erhöhung (oder Senkung) den Mitgliedern und Zahlenden begründen.
Such mal in dem von mir verlinkten Jahresbericht so was wie eine Einnahmen-/Ausgabenübersicht oder wo steht so was vom BV veröffentlicht?
Von Transparenz keine Spur!

Da muss ich noch nicht mal das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis oder den von Thomas bereits erwähnten Wortbruch (festgesetzter Beitrag) angehen, allein die vollkommene Intransparenz zeigt mit welcher Art von Verbandsstruktur wir es zu tun haben.


----------



## Sharpo (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Stralsund
> 
> Hier handelt es sich ja nicht um ein Produkt, an dem ein Preis drauf klebt und ich wählen kann, "kauf ich oer eben nicht".
> 
> ...



Bekomme diese Bilanz nicht die Vereinsvorstände ausgehändigt?

Wir laufen aber OffT.


----------



## kati48268 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

@Thomas

Nur eine Vermutung:

Wie kommt man um einen festgeschriebenen Beitrag herum, wenn man sieht (und vorher auch wusste), das reicht nicht?

Fahnentreue LVs preschen vor, holen sich die zusätzliche Kohle von den Vereinen (und die wohl dann von den Anglern, wo soll es sonst her stammen) und dann stimmen sie 'freiwillig' für eine Erhöhung.

Ein abgekatertes Spiel.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Du siehst das ein bisschen falsch:
Wer sagt denn, dass sich der (VDSF)DAFV und Frau Dr. an festgeschriebenes halten müssen?

Solange es noch Kohle gibt für diese Verbände, werden die weiter gottgleich über dem niederen Angler schweben und weiter nix für die tun (siehe auch die ominösen 55 Cent Zusatzbeitrag für die Ex-DAV-LV, die gebraucht wurden um überhaupt bis zur Eintragung überleben zu können: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335 ....).......

Und im Gegensatz zu Personal und Geschäftsstellen wurde ja der Beitrag (Weitsicht?) nicht auf Jahre festgeschrieben, sondern nur mal so mit reingepackt, weil ja z. B. aus Brandenburg immer wieder die Kohle angeführt wurde als Grund für die (Kon)Fusion...

Wenn eine Mehrheit der LV also meint, der (VDSF)DAFV würde so viel leisten, dass man denen NOCH MEHR der von organisierten Angelfischern sauer verdienten Kohle zukommen lassen muss - nur zu.......

Dass die nicht mit Kohle umgehen können, sollte ja jedem langsam klar werden, spannender finde ich da diese Dinge:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051


----------



## Brotfisch (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Auf die Begründung wird es ankommen. Und die ist Basis für die Entscheidung der JHV. Interessant wird dabei sein, ob die Erhöhung des Bundesbeitrages angeführt wird und wie stark sie ins Gewicht fällt. Aber das ist ja letztendlich "alternativlos". Denn die Misswirtschaft der Vergangenheit auf Bundesebene kann man ja im nachhinein nicht mehr korrigieren. Nur künftig kann man es besser machen - theoretisch. Der Bundeshaushalt des VDSF und seine Bewirtschaftung haben in den vergangenen Jahren allenfalls den Minimalanforderungen an Veröffentlichungspflichten entsprochen. Eine verbandspolitische Ausrichtung und die tatsächlich kostenrelevanten Aktivitäten waren nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar dargestellt. Der Haushalt wurde wie eine Formalie betrachtet, Haushaltsbeschlüsse hatten letztendlich kaum eine faktische Bindungswirkung hinsichtlich der verbandspolitischen Ausgestaltung. Und das war nach meinem Eindruck auch bewusst so gestaltet. Man mag hoffen, dass künftig mehr Transparenz einzieht und ein der Klarheit und Wahrheit entsprechender Haushalt erarbeitet wird, in dem die Ansätze für die einzelnen Ressorts und ihre anteilsmäßige Gewichtung klar erkennbar wird. Hinzu kommt eine saubere und faire Zuordnung zu den Fachbereichen und zum geschäftsführenden Präsidium. Nicht zu vergessen ist die nach wie vor zu fordernde umfassende Transparenz der Rechts- und Finanzbeziehungen zur GmbH. Vermutlich ist es naiv: Aber eine Manöverkritik des Haushaltsgebarens der vergangenen Jahre könnte nicht nur dabei helfen, eine bessere Haushaltssystematik zu entwickeln und solider zu wirtschaften, sondern würde darüber hinaus auch das verloren gegangene Vertrauen der Mitgliedschaft in die Finanzpolitik des Bundesverbandes ein Stück weit zurückgewinnen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Beitragserhöhung DAFV*

Du träumst immer noch rum - ;-)))

Transparenz?
Mitnahme?
Mitsprache?
Einbindung der LV als Mitglieder?

Fehlanzeige..

Selbst ihre Vizes sind inzwischen sauer (wenn man Hilfe anbietet bei der Organisation, hört man nur, sie sei Präsidentin der Schutzgemeinschaft Deutscher Wald und wisse schon, was sie tue...).

Auch die Vizes werden nicht eingebunden oder informiert..

Auch das neue Logo wurde wohl nach Streit darüber innerhalb des Präsidiums wohl nach Angaben Involvierter mehr oder weniger von oben  durchgedrückt..

Bis jetzt stellt sich der (VDSF)DAFV wie folgt dar:
Keine soliden Finanzen
Keine Inhalte
Keine zielführende Arbeit im Präsidium
Kein Vertrauen untereinander im Präsidium
Keine Information oder Mitnahme der LV

Wird sicher ne interessante Sitzung werden - wird informieren euch...


----------

